
Cosette: An Automated SQL Solver - LaPrometheus
https://medium.com/@uwdb/introducing-cosette-527898504bd6
======
dwenzek
The website [1] is worth reading too.

I like the idea of an automated prover and an SMT solver running concurrently,
one looking for a proof and the other for a counter example.

[1] [http://cosette.cs.washington.edu/](http://cosette.cs.washington.edu/)

